# 225/40/18 vs 235/40/18



## bulldawg79 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for a little help in choosing the right set of tires. I went from a 7.5" wide OEM wheel to a 8" wide wheel. I have 2 different sets of tires on them right now one is a pair of Falken's and the other is a pair of Hankook Ventus'. They are both 225/40/18 but the Falkens look like they are stretched a little. I am considering buying some Continental DWS tires that are 235/40/18 to accommodate for the wider wheels but want to make sure they fit properly. Car is all stock except for the newer wheels. It's a 07 GLI. Continental also says the 225/40/18 will fit up to a 9' wide wheel. Not sure if its really necessary to bump up.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing wrong or improper about either choice. Advantages to the 235 are they will look a bit meatier and fill out the wheel arch a little better. Will also give a bit more rim protection and a slightly better ride if the roads in your area are crappy. If none of that makes any difference to you, pick whichever one is cheaper - probably the 225.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

225/40/18


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

235 _may _rub on fender liner at full compression. Modification to liner may be required if using ET45 or lower 8" wheels.


----------



## fstr n u (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes we have a 2011 VW GTI and bought a set of Fast Wheels FC04 rims 18x8 offset 40 and added a set of Goodyear 235/40/18 tires. Nasty rubbing in rear and front on suspension compression. Love the way it looks but the car becomes a solo driver car. With 3-4 people in it...embarrassing and sounds terrible...to have tires rubbing on every suspension compression. So disappointed and irritated. We'll burn off these tires and go back to 225 width.


----------

